# ADI Friday Evening Meal...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm going to reserve a table at the restaraunt joined to the Premier Inn for Friday evening.

So, anyone staying at the Premier Inn or the Hilton next door and wants to join for a group meal please post below. Doesn't matter where you are staying or if you are a room and meal deal I just need a number to get a big table or area put aside for us all.

Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Two for us.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Two for us as well Nick

Cheers
Jontymo


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Pop me down for 1

Sure Syd + Linda & Tony + Kelbo will be on soon to confirm their seats!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Two for us please nick


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Two places for the monkey hanger please

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Two places for the monkey hanger please
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


Thats mister monkey hanger to you young man


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Two places for the monkey hanger please
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

1 for me  what time are we aiming for ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I was thinking half 7, should have put that at the top really, sorry.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OOps, not seen this Nick :?

But I'll be there and I hear from John that he'll try to be as early as possible


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We won't be setting off until about 7pm.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

peter-ss said:


> We won't be setting off until about 7pm.


Drive quickly then :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

1 for a soft southern shandy drinker please Nick


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Better save 2 places for Tony Rigby


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

What time are the masses aiming to leave the hotel Saturday morning?

Work may prevent me getting down Fri evening at this rate


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Only time they could do a table for 20 (well 18 people on this thread and 2 spare if needed) was 8:15pm so I've booked us in for then.

Booked under my name - Nick Goodall.

See you all tonight!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

M6 j15 huge tailback road closed I am stuck in it

Sent from my iPhone using My Finger


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've not left yet :?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Accident is on j 15 aft j15 all clear up to now

Sent from my iPhone using My Finger


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Southern Shandy drinker is surfing in Premier Inn bedroom............


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Have a nice time all, dont think i can even make the event  [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Paul


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

We're sat in the Beefeater having a sly one


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Crafty buggers


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well we're just having food at a services somewhere.

Just pulled in as Syd and Linda drove off.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Crikey, 'Flog it' is mildly addictive...........


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Good luck tonight and tomorrow guys


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Was good to meet you all


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Anakin said:


> Was good to meet you all


And you mate hope to see you a lots more meets


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep good to meet you Neil and to everyone else "what a great weekend" :mrgreen:

Jontymo


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jontymo said:


> Yep good to meet you Neil and to everyone else "what a great weekend" :mrgreen:
> 
> Jontymo


and a cheap meal as well :lol:


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

KevtoTTy said:


> jontymo said:
> 
> 
> > Yep good to meet you Neil and to everyone else "what a great weekend" :mrgreen:
> ...


Mine was cheap, yours was free :twisted:

Great to see you again Kev, top fun yesterday the totty wagon looked and went great on track especially when the wheels were tightened up 

Jontymo


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jontymo said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jontymo said:
> ...


Fancy a trip to Revolution next week ?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Anakin said:


> Was good to meet you all


Were you the guy that I briefly spoke to in the hotel reception?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

peter-ss said:


> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> > Was good to meet you all
> ...


Black cloak ,heavy breathing and superb coloured car


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Revolution

Would of done this Andrew but on a stag do starting at 11 with clay pigeon shooting [smiley=rifle.gif]

Jontymo


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > Anakin said:
> ...


haha yup that was me.


----------

